# MICROMAX Canvas LapTab launched at an affordable price of Rs.14,999/-



## kg11sgbg (May 1, 2015)

War amongst Indian companies will start on Hybrid(2-in-1 Tablets/Laptops).
Micromax has launched the Canvas Lap Tab @Rs.14,999/- with very good specs compared to *IBall *and *Swipe* and *NotionInk Cain 10*.

*Mind it I am never comparing with those of ACER/LENOVO/ASUS/DELL/etc.. which are a different legion altogether in the Hybrids/2-in-1 devices.
*
*I request that any Friend of @TDF should not compare or discuss Micromax Canvas Lap Tab with those of  the similar products from International branded companies. This is again a request ,I REPEAT.*

Source : Micromax Canvas LapTab is here for Rs 14,999. Here is the first look | The Indian Express

             Micromax Canvas Laptab price, specifications, features, comparison

I was thinking of buying the SWIPE Ultimate 3G 2-in-1,but* this one is a must buy for me* during August~Sept 2015.


----------



## $hadow (May 1, 2015)

When I was reading this news I was sure that you must be on the way of starting this thread. BTW pricing seems really nice from my point of view. Their ASS is going to let this product down.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> When I was reading this news I was sure that you must be on the way of starting this thread. BTW pricing seems really nice from my point of view. Their ASS is going to let this product down.



But Friend, [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION], hopefully MMX must have improved their ASS regarding products.
Since, crap was their past definition on products,at least whatever they sell(rebranded or whatsoever) they have come a long way. They have definitely improved a lot compared to a couple of years ago...My presumption.
Till now haven't owned any of Micromax's products.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2015)

Good enough specifications for an entry level Hybrid.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 2, 2015)

Youtube reviews shows positive aspects.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 2, 2015)

Isn't 32GB kind of less for windows? 
Windows itself at install occupies 15-20GB ? and the C drive grows with time (updates / backups etc)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2015)

cute.bandar said:


> Isn't 32GB kind of less for windows?
> Windows itself at install occupies 15-20GB ? and the C drive grows with time (updates / backups etc)


32 bit version of windows 8.1 uses ~10 GB of space and since its a tablet, I don't think anybody will be using big applications. So, IMO 32 GB is sufficient while the microSD card slot takes care of rest storage needs.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 4, 2015)

Looks quite promising at this budget.
Keen to see,what Swipe and Iball  takes their decision regarding the pricing on their brand of 2 in 1's/Hybrids.


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

I am thinking of picking one up for my younger brother. He likes this form factor. Still waiting for a feedback from the forum. So all I have to do is to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 5, 2015)

Just wait for a week more,see the reviews and then take the decision.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 6, 2015)

Launched today at amazon.in
Anyone took the dive from @TDF???


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Launched today at amazon.in
> Anyone took the dive from @TDF???



I am on the edge but without a proper review nope.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 8, 2015)

^Thinking of buying today through S.B.I debit card(visa).
$1=Rs.64/- already!!!


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Thinking of buying today through S.B.I debit card(visa).
> $1=Rs.64/- already!!!



Yeah dollar is again started to be like a pain in the a$$


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah dollar is again started to be like a pain in the a$$



In that case a price rise on electronics products cannot be ruled out,however smaller it might be.
My personal opinion,friend,if you may ,better buy it today  (the LapTab) from amazon.in,because if price were to fall,it will happen quite after few months.
Of course your decision is final.

- - - Updated - - -

Finally ordered from Amazon.in for the Micromax Canvas Laptab,for my wife.
Also ordered a separate 64 GB microSDXC CARD BY SAMSUNG.


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> In that case a price rise on electronics products cannot be ruled out,however smaller it might be.
> My personal opinion,friend,if you may ,better buy it today  (the LapTab) from amazon.in,because if price were to fall,it will happen quite after few months.
> Of course your decision is final.
> 
> ...



Now I will be waiting for your review before clicking that add to cart button.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Now I will be waiting for your review before clicking that add to cart button.


Oh! Friend for sure...


----------



## $hadow (May 11, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Oh! Friend for sure...



And the most important thing to be mentioned for me will be build quality.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 14, 2015)

[MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION],I shall definitely post pics. and discuss the properties and experience of the MMX LapTab when I get hold in my hand.
Meanwhile you may have a look at this YouTube Video by Intellect Digest for review :---> 
*Detail Review by Rohit Khurana of Intellect Digest : Micromax Canvas LapTab*


----------



## Reloaded (May 14, 2015)

Configuration is too low. With 2gb ram multitasking would be impossible.


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION],I shall definitely post pics. and discuss the properties and experience of the MMX LapTab when I get hold in my hand.
> Meanwhile you may have a look at this YouTube Video by Intellect Digest for review :--->
> *Detail Review by Rohit Khurana of Intellect Digest : Micromax Canvas LapTab*



Thanks for the share man. And along that also do checkout for any ram or internal storage expansion options.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 14, 2015)

[MENTION=140016]Reloaded[/MENTION], the Micromax Canvas LapTab should not be compared with a full fledged Laptop. It is a Hybrid device.Moreover with 2GB RAM you have some aspects of multitasking not fully.
Remember this device is not intended to run heavy multitasking functions ,nor it is used for running 3DMAX,MAYA,etc. high intensive graphics software or run high graphics intensive games. For Rs.15k,you get what you pay for,that too with full Windows-8.1 (upgrade to Windows-10) OS and Office Suite-365(For 1 year).In fact Microsoft has an intention(thinking stage only,business strategy)to provide Office Suite for free (THROUGHOUT LIFE)in Windows based 10"/8"/7" tablet devices.

Friend [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION],I am afraid that at this stage no Tablets or Hybrid devices have the capacity to change RAMS or SSD's as it happens on laptops.
The RAM module and SSD-(HD) module comes fixed with their preassigned capacities.
May be this will occur at 2020 onwards or so some years down the line.


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2015)

Oh damm that's a lot of waiting time [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Configuration is too low. With 2gb ram multitasking would be impossible.


I'm running Chrome (6 Tabs) + Task Manager + Keepass 2+ HW Monitor + Crystal Disk Info + Deluge + Networx+ Steam downloads in background + IDM in background on a laptop with 2 GB ram (32 bit Windows 8.1). Ram used is 53%. Don't know if that qualifies as multitasking.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm running Chrome (6 Tabs) + Task Manager + Keepass 2+ HW Monitor + Crystal Disk Info + Deluge + Networx+ Steam downloads in background + IDM in background on a laptop with 2 GB ram (32 bit Windows 8.1). Ram used is 53%. Don't know if that qualifies as multitasking.



+++++11111........ Great comment  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION].
Thank you brother for the facts.



> *No offence taken. I am not advertising,nor insisting anyone to purchase Micromax Canvas LapTab.In fact this is going to be my 1st and the only device from Micromax.  Whether I am happy for my purchase or I regret for the purchase is sole responsibility,wish,discretion and choice made by me. THANK YOU ALL.*


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2015)

It's not the RAM rather the atom processor which can struggle to multi task. However, given the latest iteration of the chip along with optimisation of 8.1 for hybrid devices, i hope there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 15, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> It's not the RAM rather the atom processor which can struggle to multi task. However, given the latest iteration of the chip along with optimisation of 8.1 for hybrid devices, i hope there shouldn't be any problem.



This is the logical explanation by an expert.
In fact,Micromax Canvas LapTab  LT666 is never a replacement for a laptop but may be regarded as an add on accessory to it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 17, 2015)

My First Micromax device in my life.

  First and foremost I admit that I have no regrets nor any remorse on purchasing the Micromax Canvas LapTab.
It is really an amazing device at the price point of Rs.15,000/- (Rs.14,999/- to be precise)for me its Rs.13,500/-(Rs.13,499/- to be precise),as I purchased on 8th of May,2015* through the SBI Debit Card(visa) offer*.Due to my utter negligence I lost Rs.750/- more on discount(actually I had downloaded the amazon app. onto my Tablet,but I booked+prepaid through Dolphin browser). *Price would have come down to Rs.12,749/- to be precise.*

Received the Package from Amazon through Aramex courier on Friday 15th of May 2015. I had also purchased a Samsung microSDXC card(Class 10)  of 64GB capacity from Amazon,which was shipped on 13 th of May 2015.

Now for the pics. and reviews :--->
*img673.imageshack.us/img673/5628/IMkgDl.png

As usual robust packing by Amazon and prompt delivery by Aramex courier.

*img673.imageshack.us/img673/9914/2Ll9Vq.png

The fully sealed Micromax Canvas Laptab LT666 with the sealed Samsung microSDXC(class 10) 64GB card.

*img661.imageshack.us/img661/8715/aI3DHX.png

*img540.imageshack.us/img540/421/6ypUQZ.png

*img673.imageshack.us/img673/5302/L0atjS.png

*img538.imageshack.us/img538/6601/M8DIvn.png
Different shots from various angles to give you all an idea about the pack.
The info. given on the rear side of the box was exhaustive with details.


*img901.imageshack.us/img901/6952/eIZ697.png
Besides the Tablet and Keyboard dock,a no. of accessories were present in the box.
The Quick Start guide,Manual,SAR values info sheet,Warranty sheet.
A pair of earphones annexed with ear buds came with the package.
Also you get a usb to micro-usb charging/data cable.
A usb to micro-usb OTG cable.
A small pin device for insertion micro sim card or microSD/SDXC card.
A charger wall socket which is smaller in size with a blue led notification light amd Micromax logo. The charger socket size is similar to that of mobile/smartphones and not a bulky size that of the previous tablets.
The pouch that came is really awesome with a robust clothing material and a velvet touch on the the surface.It is unlike some soft velvet touch pouches that wears away easily and quickly. The velvet is soft but at the same time a little bit coarse type
(which wont hurt any skin surface or fingers or palm of ours...).


Now for our Friend   [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] :--->
 The built up of this tablet + keyboard dock is really very,very sturdy and robust. It is quite a bit heavy to hold on the two of them for a long time(ON ONE HAND),but it is also easy for portability and carry to places.
The material is made up of very good plastic with a grey matte metallic finish.Tablet wont slip out of the hand(palm) easily if you hold normally.
The on/off, volume rocker switches are quite sturdy,tactile with no flexes at all. The keys feel a little bit hard to press,but no issues and problems.


*img901.imageshack.us/img901/963/dBZ5j1.png

*img538.imageshack.us/img538/9517/Zamdra.png

*img538.imageshack.us/img538/4449/Bm80GF.png

*img673.imageshack.us/img673/59/SmcuV4.png

The keyboard has chiclet type keys,separated well enough from each other. The usb port on the right hand side of the key board dock is a full sized usb port,but it seems an usb2.0 port not an usb3.0 port.
The trackpad is small enough which might seem a con for some but not for me or my spouse.

The magnetic keyboard dock easily sets up(means attaches the tablet to the dock) with ease and breeze. The Tablet remains tilted at a small angle,which is convenient for us to do work if kept on a level(convenient) surface.
It beats many of the Nettops available in the market as a good hybrid/2-in-1 device.
OF COURSE I AM NOT MAD TO COMPARE THIS WITH ASUS/HP/LENOVO/ACER,etc... which are well above placed in built up,functioning,aesthetics to a whole different level.
I am saying at similar PRICE POINT BUDGET.

* This Micromax Canvas LapTab LT666 hybrid device I gifted to my spouse.*
She is not interested to have any smartphone as of now,which I had discussed previously on a separate thread and section on this forum.

- - - Updated - - -

Forgot to mention,that the Samsung microSDXC card also came with  a SD adapter for microSD. Very much useful/helpful for my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop.


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

Nice work man. Thanks for this info. Time to click buy now


----------



## nav18 (May 19, 2015)

I might get confused with new chromebooks and this one.
With full fledged windows onboard, two of my friends are confident to buy this device. 
Their pricing is unbeatable at this moment like yureka had.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 19, 2015)

nav18 said:


> I might get confused with new chromebooks and this one.
> With full fledged windows onboard, two of my friends are confident to buy this device.
> Their pricing is unbeatable at this moment like yureka had.



*If you think ,think well, get feedback from your friends and then make a jumping decision to buy this. At least you won't regret on your purchase.*
Chromebooks are really decent and exquisite,but for the present state of Broadband Internet in India,it is a skeptical buy,until and unless you shell out enough money for your Broadband Internet/3G/4G LTE network. That too won't be a guarantee for a justified and proper service in favour of your money...!!!???


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 24, 2015)

It seems that I am the only one to own a Micromax Canvas LapTab LT666 (2 in 1 )here at this @TDF.
Come on Friends,if any of you had purchased this device,feel free to  share your reviews,thoughts ,experiences on this. There is no need to feel shy or being ashamed.


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2015)

My gf purchased it and after using it for a full week which was away from my laptop completely made a feel like it is a device worth investing if you are in the market for this type of thing or else you won't find much to be pleased of.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> My gf purchased it and after using it for a full week which was away from my laptop completely made a feel like it is a device worth investing if you are in the market for this type of thing or else you won't find much to be pleased of.



This is the fact.
+1 to this...


----------



## ajayritik (May 28, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> It seems that I am the only one to own a Micromax Canvas LapTab LT666 (2 in 1 )here at this @TDF.
> Come on Friends,if any of you had purchased this device,feel free to  share your reviews,thoughts ,experiences on this. There is no need to feel shy or being ashamed.



More and more from your posts it looks as if you are promoter of this product.
Suggesting is one thing and trying to push for the product is something else.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 29, 2015)

^Really,it's so awesome to hear the word promoter from your end.In fact I have purchased the company,and selling the products to like minded people as you,who doesn't read my previous posts and seems to totally misunderstand + misrepresent my statements.
Your comments need applauded by morons.


----------

